
Why it's so hard to be a startupper (what I concluded after pondering Ev's "choose your game" post) - NickDouglas
http://toomuchnick.com/post/2748625
======
bootload
_'... "Most people," I read, "have spent too much time convincing themselves
that life has to be hard, a resignation to 9-to-5 drudgery..." ...'_

Most people probably don't want the prospect of being summoned by a _boss_ and
told to sit. Just like a dog! ... (straight out of pg's startup '07' talk on '
~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/notnot.html> )

' _... I mean, if I'd turned down Gawker Media when they picked me to start
Valleywag, I would have graduated, then found a job at a small newspaper ...'_

This isn't a bad idea if you want to learn how to become a real Journalist.
Where else are you going to be follow a story, learn how to research it and
write it up?

_'... Both want to stay in charge of their games longer instead of playing by
someone else's rules ..._ '

And that is probably the best summary thing I've read today. I'd read the
original article , "decide what game you're playing" (
<http://tinyurl.com/2t2roe> ) and didn't quite get it.

~~~
NickDouglas
Re: My would-be career in journalism:

I should have clarified. After Valleywag, I was courted (briefly; I wasn't too
interested and they didn't push THAT hard) by several newspapers that I would
have killed to get into back at college.

------
NickDouglas
By the way, am I posting more self-links than is good form? If so, my
apologies, and I can cut back.

~~~
davidw
If people don't like them, they won't vote for them. I think the "don't post
your own stuff" is lame baggage from reddit. If you're starting a company, I
don't think you can or should be ashamed to promote your work, when you've
taken the time to create something you're pleased with.

